# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Vé máy bay >  Đặt vé máy bay đi Hàn Quốc giá rẻ nhất

## thutrang

*Vé máy bay đi Hàn Quốc*
*Khi đến với Hàn Quốc*, bạn không thể cưỡng nổi sự lôi cuốn của thành phố Busan. Busan là một thành phố cảng lớn của Hàn Quốc,là một trong những trọng tâm kinh tế lớn của xứ sở Kim Chi. Busan sẽ được biết tới nhiều với những bãi biển tuyệt đẹp, những tòa nhà, trung tâm thương mại hào nhoáng, sầm uất cùng những cao ốc trở thành dấu ấn của thành phố.


*vé máy bay đi Hàn Quốc* khứ hồi Vietnam airline, jetstar, vietjet air khuyến mãi giá rẻ nhất sẽ dẫn bạn đến với thành phố công nghiệp Deajeon. Nơi đây tập trung rất nhiều các trường đại học hàng đầu, những trung tâm nghiên cứu khoa học, những khu công nghiệp, khu chế suất. Không chỉ khô cứng với công nghiệp phát triển, Deajeon còn có những điểm nhấn trữ tình với những ngọn núi nên thơ hay những cánh đồng rộng lớn, xanh tốt


*Hàn Quốc* là một thiên đường du lịch với rất nhiều danh lam thắng cảnh nổi tiếng. Ghé thăm Jinhae để ngắm hoa anh đào đẹp nhất tại ga xe lửa Kyeongwha và kênh Yeojwa. Đến núi Seorak thăm công viên quốc gia Seoraksan nổi tiếng với cụm núi đá Ulsanbawi, Đi thung lũng Nghìn Phật hay đến thiên đường nghỉ dưỡng trên đảo Jeju, điểm du lịch hấp dẫn nhất Hàn Quốc.



*Đặt vé máy bay đi Hàn Quốc giá rẻ ngay hôm nay*


*Đặc điểm nổi bật của ẩm thực Hàn quố*c là mỗi vùng, miền và mỗi mùa xuân, hạ, thu, đông đều có những món ăn riêng, độc đáo. Những món ăn điển hình nổi tiếng như: kim chi, Gimbab, thịt bò nướng lửa (pulgogi), sườn heo, sườn bò nướng (kalbi), thịt chó, mỳ lạnh, cháo yến mạch, gà tần sâm, đậu phụ hầm cay, miến trộn Japchae, hành trộn hải sản tẩm bột rán Seafood pajeon… bạn cũng đừng quên thưởng thức 30 món ăn vặt đường phố cực hấp dẫn tại Hàn Quốc nhé.


*Hàn Quốc* nổi tiếng là thiên đường mua sắm, có rất nhiều mặt hàng với giá cả hợp lý. Du khách có thể mua nhiều đồ dùng cần thiết và đồ lưu niệm ở bất kỳ gian hàng nào trong số hàng trăm gian hàng ở các cửa hàng tổng hợp và phố mua sắm ở Seoul, cũng như các thành phố lớn khắp cả nước. Nếu có cơ hội, bạn nên tới những khu mua sắm lớn ở Hàn Quốc: Myeongdong, Dongdaemun, Itaewon, Ewha, Hongdae, Garosugil và Apgujeong.

Hàn Quốc có thật nhiều điều hấp dẫn phải không, hãy nhanh tay đặt ngay vé máy bay đi Hàn Quốc ngay nhé!



Du lịch Hàn Quốc



*Đại lý vé máy bay đi Hàn Quốc giá rẻ*


      Đầu tiên có thể kể đến *sân bay Inchheon* tọa lạc tại *thủ đô Seoul* . Đây là một trong những sân bay có tốc độ phát triển , quy mô tăng trưởng vô cùng ấn tượng. Trong những thời kỳ đầu hoạt động sân bay chỉ có thể đón tiếp hơn 1400 khách du lịch , nhưng đến năm 2013 con số này đã đột phá lên tới hơn 40 triệu lượt khách cả trong và ngoài nước. Đây cũng có thể coi là cửa ngõ đến với thủ đô Seoul – trung tâm đầu não của đất nước Hàn Quốc. Vé máy bay đi Seoul cũng không cao, chỉ rơi vào mức 300$ - hơn 400$. Ngoài ra Busan cũng là 1 điểm đến hấp dẫn nữa của Hàn Quốc. Vé máy bay đi Busan thường rẻ hơn đi Tokyo tầm 30$.

Vé máy bay đi Hàn Quốc giá rẻ cũng có thể sẽ cùng bạn đến với sân bay Jeju thuộc thành phố Jeju. Sân bay được xây dựng từ những năm 1968. Sân bay có lợi thế địa lý vô cùng lý tưởng khi nằm gần biển, du khách khi hạ cánh xuống sân bay có thể phóng tầm mắt ngắm nhìn đảo Jeju cùng làn nước biển trong xanh từ độ cao hấp dẫn. Bên cạnh đó đừng chân tại sân bay Gimpo, sân bay Daegu hay sân bay Gunsan là  tùy vào sự lựa chọn, yêu thích của bạn và những sự lựa chọn đó sẽ được đại lý vé máy bay đi Hàn Quốc giá rẻ đáp ứng tối đa nhất có thể nhằm hài lòng khách hàng.



Vé máy bay đi Seoul




*Hãng máy bay của Hàn Quốc*


     Có khoảng 27 sân bay ở Hàn Quốc và trong đó sân bay quốc tế Incheon, sân bay Kimhae (Busan), sân bay Jeju, sân bay quốc tế Gimpo, sân bay Deagu là những sân bay lớn nhất. Để di chuyển từ sân bay về các trung tâm các thành phố của Hàn Quốc, bạn có thể lựa chọn các loại hình phương tiện như tàu, xe buýt, taxi hoặc thuê xe riêng, ngoài ra tới các điểm du lịch bạn có thể lựa chọn đi phà.

Từ Việt Nam, có thể dễ dàng mua vé máy bay đến Hàn Quốc bằng cả máy bay của Korean Air hay Vietnam Airlines, thông thường khởi hành từ sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất, Tp.Hồ Chí Minh sau đó quá cảnh ở Bangkok – Thái Lan rồi bay thẳng sang sân bay quốc tế Incheon – Hàn Quốc.




Vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Incheon



Tại Việt Nam có 2 sân bay quốc tế là Nội Bài (Hà Nội)  và Tân Sơn Nhất (Sài Gòn) phục vụ đường bay giữa Việt Nam và Hàn Quốc.

Thông tin chi tiết về chặng bay, hãng hàng không và giá vé máy bay đến Hàn Quốc cụ thể như sau:


*Hà Nội – Seoul:*_ các hãng máy bay:_ _Asiana Airlines__;_ _Malaysia Airlines__; Vietnam Airlines. Giá vé của chặng bay dao động từ 305 USD – 410 USD._

*Sài Gòn – Seoul:*_ các hãng máy bay:__ Korean Air__; Vietnam Airlines; Asiana Airlines. Giá vé cho chặng bay dao động từ 275 USD – 350 USD._

*Hà Nội – Busan*_: các hãng máy bay:_ _Cathay Pacific__, Dragon Air; Vietnam Airlines. Giá vé cho chặng bay dao động từ 320 USD – 380 USD._

*Sài Gòn – Busan*_: các hãng máy bay:__China Eastern Airlines_ _và Vietnam Airlines. Giá vé dao động trong khoảng 200 USD – 350 USD._

*Hà Nội – Jeju*_: các hãng máy bay: Vietnam Airlines và Cathay Pacific. Giá vé cho chặng khoảng 320 USD._

*Sài Gòn – Jeju*_: các hãng máy bay: Vietnam Airlines và China Eastern Airlines. Giá vé dao động từ 200 USD – 280 USD._

Nguồn: http://www.airvina.vn/ve-may-bay-di-han-quoc.html/

----------


## thutrang

Nguồn: http://www.airvina.vn/ve-may-bay-di-han-quoc/
Nguồn:

----------

